# DO YOU HAVE PROBLEMS WORKING OUT WITH RESISTANCE BANDS?



## nrhgdeffff (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi,

I'm a physio and I'm used to prescribing exercises with resistance bands but clients often have issues with them. Thus, I am looking to start a new business to help my clients and people with similar problems with the resistance bands available. I am still in the early stages to see if this is a viable business and if it's worth creating a product and solution.

Please fill out the form below and you can be part of helping start a new business during these crazy times.

Product Creation Survey

Thank you.


----------

